# Stratégie de sauvegarde de vos appareils



## GAF (4 Août 2022)

Bonjour à tous,

Je m'interroge en ce moment pas mal sur la meilleure façon de sauvegarder mes données de mes Macbook et iPhone. Jusque-là, je sauvegardais tous mes dossiers Documents et le contenu de Photos sur iCloud et je faisais quand j'y pensais une sauvegarde sur un disque avec TimeMachine. Mais mon stockage ICloud est presque saturé (je n'ai pas trop envie de payer plus) et de plus, j'ai l'impression qu'il sauvegarde un peu n'importe comment (mes Photos en particulier ne me paraissent pas trop à jour quand je vais sur icloud.com). En plus, la synchronisation entre tous les appareils fait que j'ai peur d'effacer des trucs par erreur et de perdre des choses sans m'en rendre compte. Bref... je me demande si la sauvegarde sur un disque ne serait pas suffisante finalement et est-ce qu'il ne suffirait pas de sauvegarder uniquement les réglages de mon macbook et iphone sur iCloud (en cas de vol ou perte), mais pas le contenu (que je sauvegarderai uniquement sur disque)? Est-ce que cette stratégie a du sens? Comment vous gérez vos sauvegardes, de votre côté?


----------



## Dead head (4 Août 2022)

Salut !

Je synchronise avec iCloud mes réglages, mon trousseau, ce genre de choses, et quelques fichiers dont je veux pouvoir disposer en permanence quelque soit la machine que j'utilise.

Tout le reste, c'est-à-dire tout ce que contient Macintosh HD, je le sauvegarde sur deux disques externes SSD (au cas où un disque poserait problème, car ils peuvent "mourir" eux aussi) : l'un des disques pour une sauvegarde Time Machine et l'autre pour une sauvegarde avec Copy Carbon Cloner.


----------



## Sly54 (4 Août 2022)

GAF a dit:


> Jusque-là, je sauvegardais tous mes dossiers Documents et le contenu de Photos sur iCloud


Attention iCloud est une synchronisation, pas une sauvegarde 

Pour sauvegarder : des clones sur plusieurs disques, mis à jour au moins une fois par semaine, rangés à des endroits différents (boulot et maison).
Et en plus, éventuellement, une sauvegarde Time machine.

Pas grand chose dans iCloud.


----------



## Gwen (5 Août 2022)

J’ai une sauvegarde Time machine de mon ordinateur principale. Mais ce que je considère comme un sauvegarde aussi, c’est mon compte Dropbox. En cas de perte ou de vole, comme tous mes ordinateurs sont synchronisés entre eux et ne se trouvent pas au même endroit, j’ai un miroir de tout le travail important sur chacun d’eux. Et si on efface la Dropbox, il suffit que je ne rebranche pas le disque du portable qui contient les 2To de fichier de Dropbox et qui n’est pas synchronisé automatiquement : il faut que je lance Dropbox au démarrage , ou non. Tout est donc dessus synchronisé à ma demande dans le cloud. ce que je fait en permanence quand j’utilise le portable, sauf en cas de pépin du coup. 

Pour le moment je n’ai rien perdu et la seule fois où un ordinateur a crashé, j’ai pu remette en route le nouveau très rapidement avec mes fichiers Dropbox et mes données iCloud.


----------



## love_leeloo (5 Août 2022)

iCloud pour le tout venant que j'utilise presque tous les jours.
le reste que je ne touche jamais est sur un NAS et sur un DDE.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Août 2022)

Rien de spécial de mon côté ... pas de cloud et pas de Time Machine.
Juste un clone CCC sur SSD externe que je refais quand j'y pense (en général une fois par mois).
Faut dire aussi qu'à part mes photos je n'ai rien de sensible à sauvegarder !
Aucun problème depuis plus de 20 ans !


----------



## GAF (5 Août 2022)

Sly54 a dit:


> Attention iCloud est une synchronisation, pas une sauvegarde
> 
> Pour sauvegarder : des clones sur plusieurs disques, mis à jour au moins une fois par semaine, rangés à des endroits différents (boulot et maison).
> Et en plus, éventuellement, une sauvegarde Time machine.
> ...


Une synchronisation, ok ! Il me semblait bien qu'il y avait un truc que j'avais pas capté avec cet iCloud


----------



## GAF (5 Août 2022)

Merci pour vos réponses à tous ! Il y a une chose qui se dégage chez vous tous, c'est la sauvegarde hors iCloud. Je crois que je vais effectivement m'orienter vers des sauvegardes externes et caler des moment réguliers pour le faire.


----------

